

Verizon confirms Droid tethering option ($30 for 5G, $.05/MB overage) - tc
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/110509-verizon-droid-tethering.html

======
sebastian
$51 per additional GB forget about it. Why do Telcos measure bandwidth in MBs?
That's ridiculous!

